# Hi to all



## pattrick123 (Apr 5, 2013)

I have recently joined this community and its really nice to visit on this website.I'm a legal service providers so all the members can share their legal issues.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 5, 2013)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## sfs982000 (Apr 5, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Steve (Apr 5, 2013)

Welcome to MT.  What sorts of legal issues do you expect to help people with around here?


----------



## seasoned (Apr 5, 2013)

Greetings and welcome aboard.........


----------



## jezr74 (Apr 5, 2013)

Welcome


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arnisador (Apr 5, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 5, 2013)

Welcome to MT! What style(s) do you study and how long have you been in the arts? 
I hope I never need your services, but what do you specialize in?


----------



## Drasken (Apr 5, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## DennisBreene (Apr 6, 2013)

Welcome to MT. It's a lively, contentious crowd but all in all a great group of people to butt heads with.


----------



## ckakarate1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi Everybody,

I am here to find some energized martial arts / karate material that will beneficial for my personal and social life. So dont hesitate to communicate with me. Thanks


----------



## Instructor (Jul 9, 2013)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  Tell us a little bit about yourself.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi!


----------



## Mauthos (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Happy-Papi (Jul 27, 2013)

Welcome !!!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome to MT.  Looking forward to you input.


----------

